
Hello Ruby and the magic of programming - hotcrossbunny
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/technology-45987987/linda-liukas-hello-ruby-and-the-magic-of-coding
======
hotcrossbunny
Loved the point about needing to think about/teach curiosity for the core
ideas of computer science aside from the keyboard and screen

